# Munichtime: DSub3



## StufflerMike

I changed my order from DSub2 to DSub3. Was really impressed of the visual appearence of the DSub3.


----------



## exc-hulk

Great to see that DAMASKO offers a black dial for the DSub.
I prefer the black dial.

That would be my next DAMASKO.


----------



## sky4

that is a proper tool diver.  every single design element is for clarity


----------



## StufflerMike

exc-hulk said:


> Great to see that DAMASKO offers a black dial for the DSub.
> I prefer the black dial. That would be my next DAMASKO.


Imho the black DSub3 outflanks the DSub2.









That being said Konrad Damasko told me that there is another black dialed DSub in the pipeline. Unfortunately he didn't mention details.


----------



## exc-hulk

stuffler said:


> Imho the black DSub3 outflanks the DSub2.
> 
> View attachment 13594185
> 
> 
> That being said Konrad Damasko told me that there is another black dialed DSub in the pipeline. Unfortunately he didn't mention details.


That sounds absolutely interesting. I looking forward to see whats coming up regarding the DSub.
So I have to wait.

Thanks for the infos...


----------



## daffie

The Dsub3 looks stunning! 

Do we know the specs at this point?


----------



## StufflerMike

daffie said:


> The Dsub3 looks stunning!
> 
> Do we know the specs at this point?


Same as DSub2 with exception of the dial colour.


----------



## Only

Is this watch sold in florida in the states?
Why damasko doesn't offer the option of choosing the A/R coating on the inside only other than on both sides as it was offering on the old models?


----------



## StufflerMike

First question: As far as I know there are two AD in the US. Watchmann and Windup Watch Shop. Afaik both are not in South Florida.
Second question: Did you e-mail Damasko and asked ?


----------



## jarlleif

stuffler said:


> First question: As far as I know there are two AD in the US. Watchmann and Windup Watch Shop. Afaik both are not in South Florida.
> Second question: Did you e-mail Damasko and asked ?


Long Island Watch is also a Damasko dealer in the US


----------



## StufflerMike

jarlleif said:


> Long Island Watch is also a Damasko dealer in the US


Thank you for adding this.


----------



## Only

jarlleif said:


> stuffler said:
> 
> 
> 
> First question: As far as I know there are two AD in the US. Watchmann and Windup Watch Shop. Afaik both are not in South Florida.
> Second question: Did you e-mail Damasko and asked ?
> 
> 
> 
> Long Island Watch is also a Damasko dealer in the US
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Psalty

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13623771


About 1/4 an octopus.


----------



## larkja

^^^ Much nicer strap than what came on the DSub1. Now if only they would come out with a 40mm.


----------



## nepatriot

larkja said:


> ^^^ Much nicer strap than what came on the DSub1. Now if only they would come out with a 40mm.


Nice looking watch. For me, the diameter is OK, but the 50mm case (That's what I recall reading in some posts; Damasko still does not include the case size in their specs) is too big.

For divers, I prefer vintage style. Picked up a Doxa 1200 earlier in the year, and more recently a 1200 Shark. Also have a Precista PRS82 and Square 1521 (modern sre-issues, not the originals or NOS), and a Seiko SKX007 modified with SKX171 dial and sapphire.

Decided to re-purchase a Damasko I had flipped a few years ago and missed: DA47. For me, this will be my only non-diver, and my "strap" watch. My divers seem to belong on SS or vintage style rubber.


----------



## StufflerMike

Just as a reminder

Diameter43,00mm
Diameter bezel: 44,20mm
Height: 12,60mm
Lug width 22,00mm
Weight (without strap): 96gr


----------



## nepatriot

Excellent!

So there you have it, the Dsub case specs:

L x W x H = 50mm x 43mm x 12.6mm

Complete specs:
Case size (length, or "lug to lug": 50.0 mm
Case Diameter 43,00mm
Diameter bezel: 44,20mm
Height: 12,60mm
Lug width 22,00mm
Weight (without strap): 96gr


----------



## jonobailey

To me this is one of the instances where the 'facts' not give you the full picture. 

I do not like 'big' watches and my wrists are approx. 6 3/4 inches, so not big at all.

The sizes given in this thread surprise me- despite owning the watch I no idea it was as big as 43mm dia and 50mm lug to lug- doesn't feel like that on the wrist


----------



## nepatriot

jonobailey said:


> To me this is one of the instances where the 'facts' not give you the full picture.
> 
> I do not like 'big' watches and my wrists are approx. 6 3/4 inches, so not big at all.
> 
> The sizes given in this thread surprise me- despite owning the watch I no idea it was as big as 43mm dia and 50mm lug to lug- doesn't feel like that on the wrist


Measurements are facts and, as long as accurate, facts are the truths that remove subjectivity.

The variable is the unique shape of each person's wrist. Circumference means nothing: 6 .5" wrists can be wide and flat, others can be more rounded, etc.

There are people with wide, flat 6.5" wrists who can wear a nearly 53mm Seiko Camel Toe, while others with more square shaped 7.5" wrists who can not.

My 7.25" wrists are as thick as wide, more rounded on one side. 47mm cases are about as big as I can go, unless the lugs have a deep curvature: a 48mm Seiko Turtle does not fit, while a 48.5mm Squale 1521 fits like a glove.

50mm cases are probably the average size for a modern dive watch, so the DSub is not big by today's standards.

Vintage divers are often smaller. My Doxa 1200, which is said to be closest to the 1967 Conquistador, is just under 46mm. Seiko's SLA017, a faithful modern re-issue of the 62MAS, is 47mm. My Precista PRS82 also uses a 47mm case.

It would be great if all watch manufactures to include a complete set of the facts regarding their products on their websites. Like Doxa: they even include the dial diameter. This not only provides customers the facts they need to gage if a watch will fit; it also eliminates the endless questions, speculation, and misinformation that comes from people doing their own measurements, sometimes using a ruler, converting inches to mm, or calipers that may not be calibrated, etc.


----------



## Weetabix

I don't know. The abbreviated facts of bare dimensions don't obviate the subjective fit for me. Sometimes watches of the same gross dimensions fit differently.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

^^^ In the end, ya still gotta try it on!


----------



## nepatriot

Weetabix said:


> Sometimes watches of the same gross dimensions fit differently.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Of course. But specs are facts, and the basis for an objective starting point. They are not subjective. And there's nothing abbreviated or bare about L x W x H. Or weight.

What is subjective if your perception of how something is. Let's say you take a size 9.5 D width shoe. You might prefer a shoe from one manufacturer over another based on your perception of comfort. The shoes may be the same size and width. The difference may be in the design or cut. When figuring out where to start comparing shoes, wouldn't you start with the basic facts you know to be true, your shoe size? That may vary a half size from mfg to mfg, but would you start out with a size 11, or 8?

If my waist size is 36, I'm not going to order size 40 just to see if they fit.

I have a 7.25" wrist. As tall as wide, more rounded on one side. I know the flat area on top is about 47mm across. So I know that most 47mm size cases should fit.

But there are other factors, like lug curvature, and case back shape. Easy to check that out by googling side view pictures.

Sometimes you still have to try it on, just to see for yourself. But you can't always do that. Since learning how to use measurements to gage fit, my hit rate for internet purchases has been near 100%. The misses have been when the facts said no, but were close enough to want to try on.


----------



## nepatriot

Psalty said:


> ^^^ In the end, ya still gotta try it on!


Except when you can't. Not sure where you are, but for many, if not most of us, you can't go to a local shop to try on a Damasko.

Buying and flipping can get expensive. Many seller's return policies requite unworn, meaning you can't unwrap the bracelet to try on.

If I'm gonna buy it, I want to have a pretty good idea its gonna fit before ordering one.


----------



## Psalty

nepatriot said:


> If I'm gonna buy it, I want to have a pretty good idea its gonna fit before ordering one.


Granted. I understand and have the same problem of distance from AD. You seem to know your requirements. I won't buy a watch with a case smaller than 40mm. 8.5 inch wrist makes anything smaller look, well, too small.


----------



## Glenn Charles

I have the DSub1 and find that it wears on the 'small' side. Love everything about the watch and would gladly pick up another Damasko. That dial on the DSub3 is calling my name...


----------



## StufflerMike

Glenn Charles said:


> I have the DSub1 and find that it wears on the 'small' side. Love everything about the watch and would gladly pick up another Damasko. That dial on the DSub3 is calling my name...


Will pick up the DSub3 in person on December 21st or 27th when I ride past Regensburg.


----------



## meiguoren

stuffler said:


> Will pick up the DSub3 in person on December 21st or 27th when I ride past Regensburg.
> 
> View attachment 13655841


Really looking forward to your hands on impressions. Visually it's working - but have been burned before. Very interested in the bezel action which I have heard is not great. I was hoping it would be similar to the Tudor Pelagos but sadly I heard that it is way inferior - at least on the Dsub1.


----------



## COZ

nepatriot said:


> Excellent!
> 
> So there you have it, the Dsub case specs:
> 
> L x W x H = 50mm x 43mm x 12.6mm
> 
> Complete specs:
> Case size (length, or "lug to lug": 50.0 mm
> Case Diameter 43,00mm
> Diameter bezel: 44,20mm
> Height: 12,60mm
> Lug width 22,00mm
> Weight (without strap): 96gr


Was checking status of the dSub3 again, Gnomon site specs. the lug length at 49mm (for the Dsub2), which should be same for Dsub3. 
The black and orange dial looks really nice!


----------



## Psalty

Bezel action on Damaskos is generally excellent, and far better than my Rollie Sub ever was - although that was admittedly on the old side. The action is crisp, chunky, and mechanical, with no detectable wobble. I know nothing about the Tudor to help compare.


----------



## meiguoren

Psalty said:


> Bezel action on Damaskos is generally excellent, and far better than my Rollie Sub ever was - although that was admittedly on the old side. The action is crisp, chunky, and mechanical, with no detectable wobble. I know nothing about the Tudor to help compare.


Thanks for the positive feedback Psalty.


----------



## StufflerMike

meiguoren said:


> Very interested in the bezel action which I have heard is not great. I was hoping it would be similar to the Tudor Pelagos but sadly I heard that it is way inferior - at least on the Dsub1.


Where did you hear/read that if I may ask. What does „not great" or „inferior" mean in technical terms ? Handling/operating ? I own the DA 42, DC 66, DC 80 and never ever experienced any issue with their bezels. Don't own a Tudor, however I dare to say that my Rolex Sub Ceramic bezel has more play compared to the Damasko watches. The Damasko bezels engage way better. Same would be valid for a comparison with a Stowa Prodiver bezel.


----------



## dealer-1

I agree with posts DSub3 has very smooth lines


----------



## Kirkawall

meiguoren said:


> Really looking forward to your hands on impressions. Visually it's working - but have been burned before. Very interested in the bezel action which I have heard is not great. I was hoping it would be similar to the Tudor Pelagos but sadly I heard that it is way inferior - at least on the Dsub1.


As the owner of a DSub1 and Tudor BB58, I can speak to the bezel actions of each. In a word, both are excellent, but quite different. DSub1 is highly precise, takes a bit of effort and neither over- nor undershoots. There is a sharpish edge to the bezel (not sure about changes between the generations here). The BB58 is a lighter but still firm and reassuring action, again very precise, and reaches a "resting" position at 12:00 with a distinctive, detented stop. I prefer the Tudor's bezel overall, but by a small margin and only because I find it easier to use in the field. Both are notably superior to other divers I've owned (and I've owned a ton of them, including a SubC).


----------



## Psalty

Kirkawall said:


> . DSub1 is highly precise, takes a bit of effort and neither over- nor undershoots. There is a sharpish edge to the bezel (not sure about changes between the generations here)


Sub2 and Sub3 have a different bezel edge from the Sub1, a coin edge rather than teeth, and clearly less sharp to the fingers.


----------



## meiguoren

stuffler said:


> Where did you hear/read that if I may ask. What does „not great" or „inferior" mean in technical terms ? Handling/operating ? I own the DA 42, DC 66, DC 80 and never ever experienced any issue with their bezels. Don't own a Tudor, however I dare to say that my Rolex Sub Ceramic bezel has more play compared to the Damasko watches. The Damasko bezels engage way better. Same would be valid for a comparison with a Stowa Prodiver bezel.


I heard about the bezel from a WUS gentleman who owns a Pelagos and had just sold a Dsub1. I asked him for some feedback on the bezel and he stated that is was way inferior to the Pelagos. I own a pelagos and the action is sublime and arguably the best from rolex. I am very interested in the new DSUB3 and appreciate the feedback. His analysis may be a bit severe for whatever reason.


----------



## Psalty

"Way inferior" is not helpful to understanding. We'd have to know what his (and yours, for that matter), expectations are, and what his disappointments were. I can imagine all sorts of sensations produced by mechanical devices that I might prefer to the clunk of a Damasko bezel, but that only gets me into the realm of imagination.


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1 bezel is harder than the one on the GMT master. It is very precise and does not have any play.
The bezel of the GMT master is very precise as well. It is softer. 
I like better the feeling in my fingers while operating the Rolex bezel.
This does not make the Damasko a bad bezel. It is just different









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

oso2276 said:


> DSUB1 bezel is harder than the one on the GMT master. It is very precise and does not have any play.
> The bezel of the GMT master is very precise as well. It is softer.
> I like better the feeling in my fingers while operating the Rolex bezel.
> This does not make the Damasko a bad bezel. It is just different.


All Damasko bezels are a little tight to begin with. My understanding is that the stiffness can vary from watch to watch, although they eventually free up. Speeding up the process can be achieved with lubricants, although I'd be careful of what I put in there; Watchmann recommended a Dupont Dry Lube which worked out very well.

Where a diving watch is concerned, ease of motion is not desirable for obvious reasons, but the feeling to the fingers remains important to me. I have not had one of Damasko's coin edge bezels in hand, but I plan to get one as they are bound to be more finger friendly than the squared up teeth.


----------



## larkja

meiguoren said:


> I heard about the bezel from a WUS gentleman who owns a Pelagos and had just sold a Dsub1. I asked him for some feedback on the bezel and he stated that is was way inferior to the Pelagos. I own a pelagos and the action is sublime and arguably the best from rolex. I am very interested in the new DSUB3 and appreciate the feedback. His analysis may be a bit severe for whatever reason.


I have owned both a Pelagos and DSub1. The Pelagos is very smooth, almost like it's greased, with a détente at the 12 o'clock so you can hear when you are at the 12 even in the dark. The Dsub1 had the best bezel I have ever worked. It was stiff, but incredibly precise. I didn't have the watch long enough to break it in, but I'm sure some can chime in that have owned for and extended length.

For a daily wear, I would prefer the Pelagos. For diving, or anything where the bezel better not move, I would go with the DSub1. If Damasko ever comes out with a 40mm or 41mm DSub, I'll be back in the market.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deacfan

stuffler said:


> Will pick up the DSub3 in person on December 21st or 27th when I ride past Regensburg.
> 
> View attachment 13655841


Did you get it?


----------



## StufflerMike

Deacfan said:


> Did you get it?


No. The bezels and bezel inserts weren't ready. Will get it in January 2019.


----------



## Psalty

January 2019 is wearing on....


----------



## meiguoren

stuffler said:


> Imho the black DSub3 outflanks the DSub2.
> 
> View attachment 13594185
> 
> 
> That being said Konrad Damasko told me that there is another black dialed DSub in the pipeline. Unfortunately he didn't mention details.


I would like to submit my guess that the next black dial DSUB will be black dial, white hands and all white bezel. Looking forward to your review - hope you receive soon. Thanks.


----------



## meiguoren

Psalty said:


> January 2019 is wearing on....


I know, I am on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Mullmuzzler

I'm going to buy one as soon as they are available on bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike

Delivered by UPS today


----------



## Kirkawall

stuffler said:


> Delivered by UPS today
> 
> View attachment 13848739


Best-looking DSub yet, IMO. Right down to the blue pip. Would fit in very nicely with my DOXA!


----------



## Deacfan

Congratulations! Beautiful watch!


----------



## meiguoren

Kirkawall said:


> Best-looking DSub yet, IMO. Right down to the blue pip. Would fit in very nicely with my DOXA!


Nice! It just made the Jan delivery. Blue pip is cool - I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## StufflerMike

meiguoren said:


> Nice! It just made the Jan delivery. Blue pip is cool - I hadn't noticed that.


The blue billight pip on my DSub3 originally belongs to a DSub2 bezel and is an expression of a little bit of individuality. The series DSub3 of course has a white pip.


----------



## SISL

Very nice watch, congrats! What are the differences between the DSub2 and the DSub3 (apart from dial color that is)?


----------



## StufflerMike

jdelage said:


> Very nice watch, congrats! What are the differences between the DSub2 and the DSub3 (apart from dial color that is)?


Dial colour, date wheel colour, pip colour.


----------



## Psalty

Beautiful watch, Mike. 

Is the blue pip vivid at night, or is it fairly dim like the red pips?


----------



## CSanter

Psalty said:


> Beautiful watch, Mike.
> 
> Is the blue pip vivid at night, or is it fairly dim like the red pips?


A full charge Lume shot would be spot on mike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Psalty said:


> Beautiful watch, Mike.
> 
> Is the blue pip vivid at night, or is it fairly dim like the red pips?


Well, twofold answer

My eyesight isn't at its best. Without glasses I do see the pip's lume but it is overlayed by the lume of the 12h marker. Simply stronger. Difficult to differenciate what lume you perceive. With glasses on the blue pip is vivid in the dark but still not as strong as the 12h marker. Hope,this helps.


----------



## Psalty

stuffler said:


> Well, twofold answer
> 
> My eyesight isn't at its best. Without glasses I do see the pip's lume but it is overlayed by the lume of the 12h marker. Simply stronger. Difficult to differenciate what lume you perceive. With glasses on the blue pip is vivid in the dark but still not as strong as the 12h marker. Hope,this helps.


Thanks, Mike. If you should have a moment, I would be grateful for a photo of the lume. I realize a photograph will not show actual brilliance, but it would indicate relative brilliance.

Do you agree that the red pips (DA or DC) are very dim compared to the white pips? Pretty to look at in the light but not so useful in the dark. Love my DA44 but would like more guidance from the pip!


----------



## StufflerMike

Psalty said:


> Do you agree that the red pips (DA or DC) are very dim compared to the white pips? Pretty to look at in the light but not so useful in the dark. Love my DA44 but would like more guidance from the pip!


No experience with the red pips here. Have only orange and blue. As far as blue and orange are concerned I agree with you.


----------

